
Profitable remote job site built with single PHP file (4.5K lines of code) - vanilla-almond
https://twitter.com/levelsio/status/938707166508154880
======
beaconstudios
Business value isn't measured in lines of code though, especially with the
proliferation of libraries that can perform most functions when wired up
together correctly. You could probably make the core functionality of twitter
in a similar number of lines.

------
thaumasiotes
Currently the top two tweets in the thread, both from @levelsio:

> [http://RemoteOK.io](http://RemoteOK.io) is a single PHP file called
> "index.php" generating $2,342.04 in a day.

or then again:

> Record sales yesterday of $2,342.04 on
> [https://RemoteOK.io](https://RemoteOK.io) for no apparent reason (maybe
> companies are spending their EOY HR budgets?). Normal sales is like $299

------
coralreef
So is this considered good engineering or bad engineering

~~~
krapp
Probably good marketing, since it seems to make money and generate buzz, but
in my mind, also probably bad engineering.

It's not a library, no one is supposed to drop it into their codebase like a C
header, so keeping everything in a single file gives no objective advantage
over using multiple files, even with a similar sized codebase.

